# Phase One Announces 100MP Sony Co-Developed Medium Format Back



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 3, 2016)

```
<em>The Ultimate Camera System has arrived</em></p>
<p><strong>COPENHAGEN</strong>, January 4, 2016 — Phase One today announced that in collaboration with Sony it has designed a new 100MP CMOS full-frame sensor for the Phase One XF 100MP Camera System. Engineered to perform well beyond 100MP imaging, the modular Phase One XF Camera System platform was designed for expansion – offering hard-working professional photographers tangible investment value.</p>
<p>The XF 100MP Camera System with this new full-frame, medium format 100MP CMOS sensor combines high resolution with high dynamic range and exceptional wide angular response. The Phase One XF 100MP offers photographers unprecedented power to realize their visions. It delivers true 16-bit color, 15 f-stops of dynamic range, live view capturing with HDMI output, ISO flexibility from 50 to 12800 and exposure times of up to 60 minutes.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“For more than 20 years, we at Phase One have been pushing the limits of digital image quality to help top photographers stand out,” said Niels Knudsen, Vice President of Innovation and Phase One’s ‘Image Quality Professor.’ “With the XF 100MP Camera System, everything we have been working toward for our customers comes together in one system: ultimate image quality and ultimate creative freedom.”</p>
<p>“The XF 100MP Camera System delivers unparalleled dynamic range, retaining unmatched detail in both highlights and shadows, packing 101,082,464 active high quality pixels,” said Henrik Håkonsson, Phase One’s CEO. “This is the highest performing system that we have ever created, benefitting from a multitude of Phase One exclusive innovations developed to support our amazing customers in creating the ultimate images.”</p>
<p>Introduced in June, 2015, the Phase One XF Camera System has been built with optimal 100MP performance in mind. As such, features like the Honeybee Auto Focus, Vibration Tracking, Electronic First Curtain Shutter, and Vibration Detection technology have all been developed to ensure the ultimate 100MP performance. The Phase One XF Camera System was also designed for future growth with regular feature upgrades, incorporating new features and unique customizations. Coupled with new Schneider Kreuznach Leaf Shutter lenses, interchangeable Prism Viewfinder and Waist Level Finder, the Phase One XF 100MP Camera System is sure to set the standard for professional photography for many years to come.</p>
<p>High-resolution files produced by the new Phase One XF 100MP Camera System, when processed with Capture One 9, benefit from the software’s advanced algorithms that have been fine-tuned over decades of engineering investment, rendering superior image quality and superior results.</p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong>

Shipping immediately, the XF 100MP Camera System is available through Phase One photography partners worldwide: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners" target="article-null">www.phaseone.com/partners</a>.</p>
<p>The XF 100MP Camera System comes with Phase One’s unique 5-year warranty and uptime guarantee including personalized 24/7 support and assistance.</p>
<p>The price of the Phase One XF 100MP Camera System (with Schneider Kreuznach 80mm LS lens) is 48,990 USD.</p>
<p>Attractive camera system upgrade offers are available for all Phase One photographers. Please contact our Phase One photography partners for further details: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners" target="article-null">www.phaseone.com/partners</a>.</p>
<p>For a demo of the Phase One XF 100 MP Camera System, please sign up here: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/demo" target="article-null">www.phaseone.com/demo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## zim (Jan 3, 2016)

can top top notch fashion and marketing pros afford not to have one!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2016)

zim said:


> can top top notch fashion and marketing pros afford not to have one!



Since they have done without one for over 100 years, I'd say they can do without for another 100 

For landscapes, there is never enough resolution.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 4, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance, but does it produce 16 bit files (i.e. 16 stops capable file) or 16 bit color ?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 5, 2016)

dilbert said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon my ignorance, but does it produce 16 bit files (i.e. 16 stops capable file) or 16 bit color ?
> ...



...which has neither 16-bit color nor 15-stops of DR. That being said, Sony's uncompressed RAW files are 16-bit, so they are likely future-proofing it.


----------



## candc (Jan 5, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



The present Sony raw files are 14bit the new "uncompressed raw" files are 80mb for the a7rii. They need to figure out lossless compression to get the file sizes down. I can imagine the file size to be enormous with this monster otherwise.


----------



## JClark (Jan 5, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > can top top notch fashion and marketing pros afford not to have one!
> ...



Indeed. But the previous MF 50MP chip had issues with use on a tech cam, which offers some pretty serious advantages for landscape and architectural types. Hopefully that won't be the case with this one...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 5, 2016)

A few years ago people scoffed at the mention of 10MP, then 20, then 36, then 50. Fact is we find ways of using that detail you can always use glass to lower effective resolution or filters but you cannot increase it with either if the sensor cannot give it in the first place.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 5, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> A few years ago people scoffed at the mention of 10MP, then 20, then 36, then 50. Fact is we find ways of using that detail you can always use glass to lower effective resolution or filters but you cannot increase it with either if the sensor cannot give it in the first place.


In 10 years we may scoff at 100MP as inadequate. I think we can expect resolution to increase with means, motive and opportunity...er, I mean technology, expectations and more capable computing hardware.


----------



## zim (Jan 5, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > can top top notch fashion and marketing pros afford not to have one!
> ...



But why make do with 50 when you can have 100 sweetie darling ;D (hope you know about Ab Fab!)


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 5, 2016)

candc said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Well as you already need a quite high spec Mac Pro or PC to effectively work with these files I guess the 3-5k for some serious data storage (16-32 TB) should not be any problem ... One always needs to remember that the price of the P1 system is way higher than what they ask for the cam (lenses, camera support, PC or Mac, Monitor and Storage) so in the end the whole system will be around 90-100k for most pros who want to use this and start a zero ... 

But in limited edition art prints there seems to be a lot of money once you have own galleries ...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 5, 2016)

candc said:


> The present Sony raw files are 14bit the new "uncompressed raw" files are 80mb for the a7rii. They need to figure out lossless compression to get the file sizes down. I can imagine the file size to be enormous with this monster otherwise.



I don't expect PhaseOne to push out the 100MP camera without lossless compression.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 5, 2016)

dilbert said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



But if this PhaseOne sensor leverages from the A7Rii sensor, how would that tell us anything about an A7Riii sensor? A7Riii could very well show up like A7Sii did.


----------



## Neutral (Jan 5, 2016)

This is impressive showcase for Sony fast advances in sensors technologies and quality of manufacturing processes.
No one was able so far to make full frame 645 CMOS sensor, this is first one in industry.
This sensor and it's monochrome version could have significant demand and find it's way into other from traditional photography applications - military, aerospace, surveilance ( including high resolution 3d systems) , artificial vision systems , science systems and many others.
Then higher volume production could reduce production cost and make MF sensors affordable and open way for affordable MF cameras. I believe this will happen sooner or later - the same as with 135 FF sensors some time back. But most possibly after FF sensors will reach their theoretical performance limits, currently we are still about 2 stops below that limit (bayer sensor limitations - it is taking only 1/4 of available light for red and blue channels and 1/2 of available light for green channel).


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 5, 2016)

[quote author=dilbert]
But if this PhaseOne sensor leverages from the A7Rii sensor, how would that tell us anything about an A7Riii sensor? A7Riii could very well show up like A7Sii did.
[/quote]


Except that the product line definition for the A7R series (high resolution) seems different to the A7S series (video). And whilst A7S -> A7S2 didn't arrive with a sensor upgrade the A7R -> A7RII did bring with it a sensor upgrade.

Although if Sony brought out a 46MP A7RIII with 16bit color and 15 stops of DR, and didn't increase the MP count to compete with the 5Ds, would anyone say no?
[/quote]

I don't think we have enough data points to predict with any credibility what Sony will back in a rev 3.

I'd probably say no, just because I don't need another camera at the moment, but it would be compelling for some who do.


----------

